# LH 94 Young George



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know the history or where I can find out about Young George LH 94.
I would like to know where and when she was built,did she have an engine from new, where did she work, who were her owners,any pictures anywhere.
My interest is that my father bought her in 1961.She had been bought by a man to take her to Ireland but broke down on the Clyde near Inverkip and was towed into the Kip burn. The boat cleared customs in Leith on May 10th 1961, for the trip to Donegal.
All I have been able to find out is that she was in Dunbar 1957/58. As she is only 7.32 ton the museum at Anstruther doesn't keep records, only keep 15 ton and over.
A ny help would be great.
Thanks
Regards
Hamish.


----------



## finnan (Aug 17, 2011)

If u go to trawler pic and contact young Ronnie im sure he will be able to help sorry that u have waited so long for a reply.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's in a 1948 Almanac as owned by G Johnstone. Unfortunately there's no LH 94 showing in the 1939 nor 1937 Almanacs which I have. She is described as 'auxilliary motor'.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

Douglas Paterson said:


> She's in a 1948 Almanac as owned by G Johnstone. Unfortunately there's no LH 94 showing in the 1939 nor 1937 Almanacs which I have. She is described as 'auxilliary motor'.
> Douglas
> www.fishingboatheritage.com


Thanks for the info Douglas.
Regards
Hamish


----------



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

finnan said:


> If u go to trawler pic and contact young Ronnie im sure he will be able to help sorry that u have waited so long for a reply.


Hi finnan, thank you for the reply, I have had a search for Ronnie but cannot find him could you possibly point me in the right direction, I am not a great whizz with these 'puters.
regards
Hamish


----------



## finnan (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Hamish if u go to trawler pic and go to the members index at the top of the page print in y and go through the list when u come across his name u will be able to E mail him if u are unsucsesful give me a shout and ill see if i can get him to contact u . Im not sure if he uses this site or not cheers for now Finnan


----------



## finnan (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi again Hamish I have sent YR an e mail and told him where to contact you or relay any info via myself if he doesn t use this site will keep u updated. Cheers for now Finnan


----------

